# Alt Ivory judging continued



## ed4copies (Jun 19, 2008)

The second group:

Entry 1:






Entry 2:





Entry 3:





Entry 4:





Entry 5:





Entry 6:





<center>*NOW VOTE FOR ONE IN THIS GROUP*</center>


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 19, 2008)

Just goes to show that a bakelite pen can win in an alt ivory pen contest![:0]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 19, 2008)

George,

The "comedian" contingent NEVER surprises me !!!

We'll see when there are 110 votes, instead of 11!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry, I was just looking at the early exit polls


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 20, 2008)

Can someone tell me who did the engraving on the last pen in this group???????
Thanks


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2008)

Gary,

It was engraved by Ken Nelson:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=37959


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd like to get 250 votes to be representative (5% of the membership??)

But, I WILL take the top two Wed morning and pass them through to the "finals" so this doesn't stretch into July (much).


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2008)

"Oh, deciding is SOOOOOOOOoooooooo difficult!!!"


----------



## Skye (Jun 23, 2008)

There will always be more views than votes because people who have already voted check back to see the most recent posts.

(I already voted on all 3)


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2008)

<center>*Final Day

BUMP*</center>


----------

